# Funbox



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I went to a watch auction with some friends today. Clearance stuff, watch lots. Repos etc tied in with a following police auction

Bought a few for myself at some hot prices and one high end toy, odds and ends just sorting the loot out now.

My buddie picked up a lot of Funbox. Played with them for a while, I may grab one from him later on, pretty large pieces. He told me at the auction its Seiko here in Ontario that holds the warranty and import of them for Canada. I did not believe him until I looked at the warranty info ans sure enough its the same service depot for Seiko.

Thought I would, from my searches after getting back home, post pics of these things that I did not know about. These bloody things must weigh half a pound I swear, extremely solid pieces I was surprised, they are as solid as they look. They remind me of some other brands we know. these things are cheap retail tags on the are like $60 CAD he got for a fraction of that

So here are Funbox.................................pics stolen from the net. If I grab from him when we meet again Monday or Tuesday will post some pics.


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

I like that!!

leigh


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Alrighty! Had to drop into my buddies and pickup one each of the ones he grabbed at auction.

These are pretty cool, big, a solid block of metal. Reminding me of something from Space 1999 lol.

While the black display is harder to read, it just has a cool factor to it. Yes, I may have found the perfect watch, yep. Pics today are very poor total lack of daylight despite the fact i have not set the time on them, its getting dark out. Interesting thing, the warranty, is from the same place here in Ontario that is the Seiko warranty depot, strange. Alarm, chrono, mineral glass, all the stuff included I think an auto back lighting.

While I don't like the blue one, I picked it up from him too in case I want to swap the heads. But jeez the black is just so cool.

My dark pics today............excuse the mega lint on the first one, damn cleaning cloth anyway cleaned it off before the others


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice find james, like the look of that ,ive had a craving for a nice lcd of late and have been looking at the tag microtimers.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, yes small things amuse me

Unfortunately the blue only comes on the strap, black on the bracelet, ol switcheroo

pins come out, hmm, phoned seiko canada first a set of 2 is $8CAD but did not screw them up














































yes small things amuse


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Seiko Canada is just the importer from what they tell me. Price out a bracelet out of curiosity at $23 Canadian, pretty cheap parts wise for such a solid bracelet.

But no one likes the chunky watch :bb:

..........


----------

